# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Θελω διαγραφη....

## kavkaz

Ακυρο μαγκες παραμενω....

----------


## nikos2

ωραιο νημα, εγω θελω γυναικα.
ας συνεχισουν οι υπολοιποι με το τι θελουν

----------


## kavkaz

Απο οτι ξερω ετσι γινεται εσυ τωρα υι ζορι τραβας

----------


## nikos2

ελα ενταξει μια πλακα εκανα!!

----------


## cdeleted29517

Διαγράψτε και μένα

Εγώ έστειλα πμ στον αεον ή ανοίγεις θέμα , σε κάνα μήνα θα χουμε διαγραφεί :P

----------


## Macgyver

Και για μενα δεν εχει πια ενδιαφερον το φορουμ , γι αυτο και ανοιγω δικα μου θεματα .......

----------


## Remedy

ολοι κηδεμονα ψαχνετε (εκτος απο τον νικο που ψαχνει γυναικα).
ποιος σας κραταει με το ζορι βρε παιδια και φωναζετε στην διαχειριση οταν θελτε να φυγετε?
η πορτα ανοιχτη ειναι..

----------


## Macgyver

> ποιος σας κραταει με το ζορι βρε παιδια και φωναζετε στην διαχειριση οταν θελτε να φυγετε?
> η πορτα ανοιχτη ειναι..



Μπορει ναναι εθισμενοι , ρεμ , και να χρειαζονται μια βοηθεια για φυγουν απο το φορουμ .......και να μην μπουν στον πειρασμο να ξαναγραψουν ......ε ?

----------


## black angel

> ολοι κηδεμονα ψαχνετε (εκτος απο τον νικο που ψαχνει γυναικα).
> ποιος σας κραταει με το ζορι βρε παιδια και φωναζετε στην διαχειριση οταν θελτε να φυγετε?
> η πορτα ανοιχτη ειναι..


από ότι διαβασα δεν μπορεις να διαγράψεις μονος τον λογαριασμο σου και πρεπει να το κανει η διαχειριση. μπορει τα παιδια να μην θελουν να φαινετε το ονομα χρηστη πλεον στο φορουμ

----------


## black angel

από ότι βλεπω το φορουμ δεν είναι αυτό που περιμενα! εχω σχιζοφρενεια και μπαινω και διαβαζω ροζ θεματα, ασχετα θεματα και ότι του κατεβει του καθενος! τωρα θα μου πεις μην τα διαβαζεις.

----------


## Remedy

> από ότι βλεπω το φορουμ δεν είναι αυτό που περιμενα! εχω σχιζοφρενεια και μπαινω και διαβαζω ροζ θεματα, ασχετα θεματα και ότι του κατεβει του καθενος! τωρα θα μου πεις μην τα διαβαζεις.


δεν θα σου πω μην τα διαβαζεις, αλλα θα σε ρωτησω ΓΙΑΤΙ τα διαβαζεις.

το φορουμ εχει ξεχωρισμενες ενοτητες, αν εσενα σε ενδιαφερει μονο η σχιζοφρενεια, μπορεις να δραστηριοποιεισαι η να διαβαζεις μονο εκεινο το φορουμ.

ποιος σε υποχρεωνει να τριγυρνας σε θεματα που σε ενοχλουν?

----------


## Remedy

> από ότι διαβασα δεν μπορεις να διαγράψεις μονος τον λογαριασμο σου και πρεπει να το κανει η διαχειριση. μπορει τα παιδια να μην θελουν να φαινετε το ονομα χρηστη πλεον στο φορουμ


για ποιον λογο? δεν ειναι ονομα, ειναι ψευτικο ονομα.

----------


## Remedy

> Μπορει ναναι εθισμενοι , ρεμ , και να χρειαζονται μια βοηθεια για φυγουν απο το φορουμ .......και να μην μπουν στον πειρασμο να ξαναγραψουν ......ε ?


ναι, μπορει.
ομως η ιστορια (και η λογικη) εχουν αποδειξει, οτι οποιος ειναι εθισμενος θα ξαναμπει με αλλο προφιλ. οποιος δεν ειναι, μπορει να φυγει και μονος του...

----------


## black angel

> δεν θα σου πω μην τα διαβαζεις, αλλα θα σε ρωτησω ΓΙΑΤΙ τα διαβαζεις.
> 
> το φορουμ εχει ξεχωρισμενες ενοτητες, αν εσενα σε ενδιαφερει μονο η σχιζοφρενεια, μπορεις να δραστηριοποιεισαι η να διαβαζεις μονο εκεινο το φορουμ.
> 
> ποιος σε υποχρεωνει να τριγυρνας σε θεματα που σε ενοχλουν?


να υποθεσω τοτε ότι συμφωνεις ότι είναι ενας αχταρμάς αυτό το φορουμ οπου μπορεις να βρεις από θεματα με σοβαρες ασθενειες μεχρι θεματα ότι ναναι? τοτε ισως δεν θα πρεπε να λεγετε φορουμ ψυχολογιας αλλα φορουμ γενικου ενδιαφέροντος απλα ισως είναι πιο πιασαρικο ετσι!
όλα κομματια στον βωμο του χρηματος και της διαφημησης

οσο για το ονομα χρησιμοπειω το black angel σχεδόν παντου μπορει να συμβαινει το ιδιο και σε αλλους χρηστες και να μην επιθυμουν πλεον να αναφέρεται το ονομα αυτό σε αυτό το φορουμ

----------


## Remedy

> να υποθεσω τοτε ότι συμφωνεις ότι είναι ενας αχταρμάς αυτό το φορουμ οπου μπορεις να βρεις από θεματα με σοβαρες ασθενειες μεχρι θεματα ότι ναναι? τοτε ισως δεν θα πρεπε να λεγετε φορουμ ψυχολογιας αλλα φορουμ γενικου ενδιαφέροντος απλα ισως είναι πιο πιασαρικο ετσι!
> όλα κομματια στον βωμο του χρηματος και της διαφημησης
> 
> οσο για το ονομα χρησιμοπειω το black angel σχεδόν παντου μπορει να συμβαινει το ιδιο και σε αλλους χρηστες και να μην επιθυμουν πλεον να αναφέρεται το ονομα αυτό σε αυτό το φορουμ


αν με το "αχταρμας" εννοεις οτι τα ψυχολογικα θεματα ειναι μια τεραστια γκαμα θεματων που μπορει να περιλαμβανουν προβληματα αισθηματικης φυσεως, φιλιας, σχεσεων με γονεις, μεχρι ψυχωσεις και διαταραχες προσωπικοτητας, τοτε μπορουμε να συμφωνησουμε.

μπορουμε να συμφωνησουμε ακομα οτι καποιος που εχει ενα σοβαρο προβλημα ψυχικης υγειας και χρειαζεται αγωγη, μπορει να μην ενδιαφερεται για κανενα αλλο "ειδος" προβληματος η αναρωτησης.

μπορουμε ακομα να συμφωνησουμε οτι στον τομεα "με καφε και συμπαθεια" εχει πολλα θεματα και πολλα ποστ που ειναι εκτος θεματος του φορουμ και "γενικου ενδιαφεροντος" ακριβως οπως λες.
γι αυτο τον λογο ομως δημιουργηθηκε το "με καφε και συμπαθεια" . για να μην γινονται μπαχαλο οι ξεχωριστες και πολυ συγκεκριμενες αλλες ενοτητες του φορουμ που αφορουν την ψυχολογια και να μπορει καποιος να συμμετεχει εκει ανεμποδιστος, χωρις να του σκανε σχολια γκομενικα η αλλα τρολαρισματα.

στο οτι τα θεματα σχεσεων ειναι "ροζ" και εκτος θεματος ομως, δεν θα συμφωνησουμε.
οσο και αν το ψαξεις, ειναι ο τομεας που επηρρεαζει την ψυχολογια μας οσο κανενας αλλος (πλην ασθενειων), στην ζωη..  :Wink: 

αν βρισκεις ενδιαφεροντα θεματα στον τομεα που σε απασχολει (πχ ψυχωσεις) μπορεις να μεινεις να διαβαζεις εκεινα. αν θεωρεις οτι εχουν μεταβληθει ολες οι ενοτητες (και παλι) σε εναν αχταρμα με γενικου ενδιαφεροντος σχολια και θεματα, κανε και καμια αναφορα.
η διαχειριση εχει πει ξεκαθαρα οτι δεν θελει να γινεται αυτο.

----------


## Remedy

> ...
> 
> οσο για το ονομα χρησιμοπειω το black angel σχεδόν παντου μπορει να συμβαινει το ιδιο και σε αλλους χρηστες και να μην επιθυμουν πλεον να αναφέρεται το ονομα αυτό σε αυτό το φορουμ


οσο γι αυτο, αν εχεις οντως συγκεκριμενους λογους για να σβηστει το ψευτικο ονομα σου απο το φορουμ, αυτο που χρειαζεται ειναι προσωπικο μηνυμα (μειλ) στην ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ. ολα τα παλια μελη το ξερουν.
αυτα τα δημοσια μηνυματα με παρακαλια η απειλες (στο παρελθον) μονο σαν προσελκυση ενδιαφεροντος μπορω να τα ερμηνευσω.

----------


## pink floyd

Συγνωμη ρε παιδια τι ακριβως περιμενατε απο το φορουμ?εχει διαφορα θεματα κ ο καθενας μπορει να διαβασει οτι του αρεσει!κ να μιλαμε 24 ωρες για καταθλιψη,ψυχωση κλπ εχει καποιο νοημα?υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν αλλες ανυσηχιες που εχουν να κανουν με την ψυχολογια!ο καθενας διαβαζει οτι θελει κ μπαινει στο φορουμ οποτε θελει!κανενας δεν σε αναγκαζει για τιποτα!

----------


## kavkaz

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης*

----------


## kavkaz

*τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.*

----------


## pink floyd

Μαλλον ο καιρος επηρεαζει κ τον εγκεφαλο!δεν υπαρχει αλλη εξηγηση!

----------


## kavkaz

Στη προκειμενη περιπτωση τον δικο σου τον εχει συρικνωσει σε μεγεθος τονοσαλατας

----------


## pink floyd

Εχεις δικιο αγορι μου!οπως τα λες ειναι!να παρουμε κ κανενα χαπακι ομως!δεν ειναι κακο!

----------


## kavkaz

Ειναι πολυ κακο

----------


## Macgyver

> ναι, μπορει.
> ομως η ιστορια (και η λογικη) εχουν αποδειξει, οτι οποιος ειναι εθισμενος θα ξαναμπει με αλλο προφιλ. οποιος δεν ειναι, μπορει να φυγει και μονος του...


Τωρα που το λες , πραματι ισχυει .........ειναι σαν να λεμε οτι για να κοψει καποιος το αλκοολ , πρεπει να κλεισουν ολες οι καβες .........

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Ειναι πολυ κακο


Καλησπέρα kavkaz! Όχι ότι μου πέφτει λόγος, αλλά αν έχω καταλάβει, έχεις κάνει έναν πολύ σημαντικό αγώνα και έφτασες σε ένα πολύ θετικό αποτέλεσμα, σε έναν καλό δρόμο, δύσκολο αλλά σωστό. 
Βλέποντας να γράφεις ότι η φαρμακευτική αγωγή είναι κάτι πολύ κακό προβληματίστηκα και στεναχωρήθηκα μήπως σταμάτησες την προσπάθεια.
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά πάντως. Για μένα, έχεις μια πολύ καλή συμβολή στο φόρουμ. Προσωπικά, κάποια πράγματα που έγραψες με έχουν βοηθήσει.
Να είσαι πάντα καλά και να μη τα παρατάς ποτέ!

----------


## elis

Καβ έχεις υγιείς βάσεις μπορείς να μπεις σε ένα χώρο κ να συζητήσεις δεν έχουν όλοι υγιείς βάσεις άκου τον παλιό

----------


## cdeleted29517

.........................

----------


## kavkaz

Ευχαριστω παιδια αληθεια.....
Κασσανδρα συο θεμα με την αγωγη απλα ειμαι προβληματισμενος με εχει βοηθησει ναι αλλα με τις μακροπροθεσμες επιπτωσεις ανησυχω....εμενα η προσδοκια μ ειναι να ζησω χωρις αγωγη αλλα απο ουι φαινεται πρεπει να υο αποδεχτω

----------


## elis

Κλείσε μία πενταετία με φάρμακα κ γυμναστική κ μετά ότι θέλεις άκου τον παλιό

----------


## kavkaz

Ελις περνω ηδη 3 χρονια αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι κανω συχνα υποτροπες εχω κακη προγνωση...
Παντως στα συμπτωματα η αριπιπραζολη με εχει βοηθησει εδω και λιγες μερες που τη περνω και φαντασου περνω το 10αρι μονο

----------


## elis

καντα πεντε πρεπει ειναι θεμα υγειασ

----------


## Remedy

αν αλλαξες γνωμη, μαζεψε το θεμα, γιατι θα βρεθεις να διαγραφεις ενω θα συζητας.
το λεω γιατι βλεπω οτι συζητας σε διαφορα θεματα.
αν δεν σε απασχολει, ολα καλα.

----------


## kavkaz

Ρεμεντυ δεν ξερω πως μαζευω θεματα δεν ξερω καλα πως δουλευει το φορουμ

----------


## Remedy

> Ρεμεντυ δεν ξερω πως μαζευω θεματα δεν ξερω καλα πως δουλευει το φορουμ


κανε εντιτ στο αρχικο κειμενο και γραψε"ακυρο παιδια, παραμενω".
αν τυχον εστειλες και μειλ σε διαχειριστη στειλε αλλο ενα για να ακυρωσεις την παραγελια

----------


## kavkaz

Παιφια γινεται σε αυτο το προγιλ να αλλαξω ονομα? Αν ναι πως

----------


## elis

Στείλε μεηλ στο διαχειριστή νομίζω είναι εκεί που λέει επικοινωνία

----------


## Aeon

kavkaz, τελικά μένεις. Σωστά κατάλαβα?

----------


## kavkaz

Μενω Αεον....αλλα πες μου λιγο αν γινεται να αλλαξω ονομα σε αυτο το προφιλ

----------


## giorgos35

> Μπορει ναναι εθισμενοι , ρεμ , και να χρειαζονται μια βοηθεια για φυγουν απο το φορουμ .......και να μην μπουν στον πειρασμο να ξαναγραψουν ......ε ?


δηλαδη υπαρχει περιπτωση να εθιστη καποιος???δεν καταλαβα ρε παιδια σορυ αλλα τι ειναι τζογος??

----------


## Remedy

> δηλαδη υπαρχει περιπτωση να εθιστη καποιος???δεν καταλαβα ρε παιδια σορυ αλλα τι ειναι τζογος??


δεν εχει τυχει να ακουσεις οτι υπαρχει εθισμος και στο ιντερνετ?
υπαρχουν παιδια που δεν τρωνε και δεν κοιμουνται για να παιζουν παιχνιδια στο ιντερνετ

----------


## kavkaz

Υπαρχει οντως εγω οταν ημουν εφηβος ημουν εθισμενος στα τσατ ρουμς στο ιντερνετ και δεν ετρωγα δεν κοιμομουν.....μετα βεβαια βρηκα χειροτερες εξαρτησεις

----------


## giorgos35

> δεν εχει τυχει να ακουσεις οτι υπαρχει εθισμος και στο ιντερνετ?
> υπαρχουν παιδια που δεν τρωνε και δεν κοιμουνται για να παιζουν παιχνιδια στο ιντερνετ


ααα.αυτο το ξερω.οκ

----------


## Tania96

Καλησπέρα, πως μπορώ να διαγράψω τα θέματα που δημιούργησα? Πρέπει να στείλω κάποιο email και σε ποιον?

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπέρα, πως μπορώ να διαγράψω τα θέματα που δημιούργησα? Πρέπει να στείλω κάποιο email και σε ποιον?


αν εχεις συγκεκριμενους λογους, γραψε ενα μειλ στην διαχειριση με τους λογους και θα το δουν.
αν δεν εχεις λογους, δεν σβηνουν γιατι χαλανε τα θεματα του φορουμ με τα σβησιματα (και παει χαμενος ο κοπος οσων ασχοληθηκαν μαζι σου και με τα θεματα σου).

----------


## Tania96

Ποιοι είναι οι διαχειριστές? Μπορείτε να μου τους αναφέρετε γιατί δεν γνωρίζω?

----------


## Remedy

aeon, nikosd 
αλλιως βρες το μειλ της τεχνικης υποστηριξης. ειναι γραμμένο κάπου.

----------

